# Hypo



## Stressabeccy (Dec 15, 2021)

I decited to not eat befor 23 desember so What do i do now, when the blood sugar is 3.2?


----------



## stackingcups (Dec 15, 2021)

You treat the hypo with food/drinks. 

Not eating until December 23rd isn't going to do you any good.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 15, 2021)

Well then i have to go with hypo


----------



## stackingcups (Dec 15, 2021)

That will be dangerous to your health.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 15, 2021)

stackingcups said:


> That will be dangerous to your health.


I understand. IT is 2.8 now. I Just need to do this


----------



## stackingcups (Dec 15, 2021)

You need to eat some sweets/candy and or drink some coke.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 15, 2021)

stackingcups said:


> You need to eat some sweets/candy and or drink some coke.


I Just can, t


----------



## stackingcups (Dec 15, 2021)

Do you understand you can die from leaving this untreated?


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 15, 2021)

stackingcups said:


> Do you understand you can die from leaving this untreated?


Yes i do understand that


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 15, 2021)

Stressabeccy said:


> Yes i do understand that


2.5.i hope It goes okey


----------



## stackingcups (Dec 15, 2021)

It will be ok if you treat the hypo.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 15, 2021)

stackingcups said:


> It will be ok if you treat the hypo.


Well i feel really bad now. Shaking. Setting. Heart beat. Pulse on 155


----------



## stackingcups (Dec 15, 2021)

Eat some sweets/candy and drink some coke. You need 15g of fast acting carbs as soon as possible.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 15, 2021)

stackingcups said:


> Eat some sweets/candy and drink some coke. You need 15g of fast acting carbs as soon as possible.


I cant


----------



## stackingcups (Dec 15, 2021)

Why not


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 15, 2021)

stackingcups said:


> Why not


I Just cant. 2.1


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 15, 2021)

stackingcups said:


> Why not


I can try one fruit


----------



## Leadinglights (Dec 15, 2021)

Sorry to be blunt, but are you trying to kill yourself ?
If not you MUST treat the hypo as you have been advised to do.
If you are then please, please get some help from a family member or your doctor.


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 15, 2021)

Beccy, it's Barbara. I know I upset you the other day and I am sorry. It was not my intention. 

Think for a moment.... If you don't care about yourself.... Who is going to loo after your lovely little dog Pongo and your cats if you end up unconscious or dead. I really don't think that is fair to them and I don't really think you want to die. We are all extremely concerned about you and care about you because you are part of our community. 
Now drink some coke or fruit juice, or have some sugar NOW please. We have tried our best to help you but you have to help us to help you, so please eat some fast acting carbs or ring for an emergency ambulance.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 15, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> Sorry to be blunt, but are you trying to kill yourself ?
> If not you MUST treat the hypo as you have been advised to do.
> If you are then please, please get some help from a family member or your doctor.


I eat fruits with called kiwi. I stable on 3.4 now


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 15, 2021)

Thank you Beccy. Will you also eat another kiwi or better still some sugar please. Dissolve it in water or tea/coffee but please have more because I will not feel relieved until your levels are back up to at least 5 and then please have a slice of bread with some meat or cheese or some biscuits.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 15, 2021)

I did eat three kiwi but still 3.4


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 15, 2021)

I Will let u know


----------



## Ivostas66 (Dec 15, 2021)

3.4 is not stable Beccy, it is still a hypo. You need to eat something that will raise your blood glucose - 4 jelly babies, coke or similar. If you remain low for periods like this, you will be doing long term damage to your body.


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 15, 2021)

Beccy, please can you eat some sugar or a few spoons of honey perhaps. That sort of thing....
Well done on eating 3 Kiwi. That is about 15g carbs but would really like you to have at least another 15g carbs , so some spoons of honey or sugar dissolved in water would be really good if you can manage that for me please.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 15, 2021)

I tak tre haribo


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 15, 2021)

Stressabeccy said:


> I tak tre haribo


That's good. Well done!


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 15, 2021)

There are a lot of us here very worried about you, you know. We understand that diabetes is not easy to manage and many people here have other health issues too so we know how difficult it can be to manage it and sometimes we want to give up, but there are lots of reasons not to. When you are low and frightened, everything gets out of perspective and seems impossible, but it is amazing how that can change and just taking one very small step at a time and only just focusing on that one step can really make a big difference to how you feel about everything and then things start to become possible instead of too scary to eve think about. 
Your small step at the moment is just to treat this hypo and get your levels up so that they are stable..... anywhere above 5 will do. Just focus on achieving that.


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 15, 2021)

How are you doing Beccy? What is your BG reading now please? 

You have a lot of us very worried you know because we care about you. There are lots of us here all wishing you well!


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 15, 2021)

It is now 2.9


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 15, 2021)

I shaking. Sweetting. Heart rice again.


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 15, 2021)

OK Beccy. Please eat some more Haribo. 5 or 6 of them would be good.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 15, 2021)

You are so kind and thank yoy for everything but i breed heavly


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 15, 2021)

rebrascora said:


> OK Beccy. Please eat some more Haribo. 5 or 6 of them would be good.


I do t have more


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 15, 2021)

I know that is a horrible feeling but you need to eat some more Haribo or something else really sweet or drink some more coke.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 15, 2021)

I have  orange


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 15, 2021)

Haribo sweets are better than and orange if you can manage more. 

You are doing really well!


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 15, 2021)

I have No more Haribo but take a little cpke


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 15, 2021)

Is Pongo there with you Becky? Give him a nice big hug from all of us. X


----------



## Lilly (Dec 15, 2021)

Ivostas66 said:


> coke or similar.


I think that recommending 'coke' is a really bad idea - there are so many variables - different brands different sugar content and comes in 'BIG' bottles.  I use the 200ml cartons Orange Juice from concentrate - packs clearly marked normally about 18.2 grams of carbs per carton;  just the right amount to raise you up from a hypo, and much better than causing annother spike.


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 15, 2021)

Hopefully the shakes will pass soon and your heart will calm down again, once you get enough sugar inside you.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 15, 2021)

I am fine. Feels exhausted. IT is on 4.2 now.. IT that okey?


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 15, 2021)

I going out 21.00 with our dog and gonna walk 75 minuts


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 15, 2021)

Stressabeccy said:


> I am fine. Feels exhausted. IT is on 4.2 now.. IT that okey?


So pleased to hear that Beccy. You have done really well but I would very much like you to have some longer acting carbs now like a slice of bread or a sandwich or a couple of biscuits to bring your levels up above 5. Can you do that for me please? You will feel exhausted but you need to eat a bit more before you have a sleep.


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 15, 2021)

And definitely have something more to eat before you take Pongo out for a walk. What have you got in the house that you can eat?


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 15, 2021)

If you don't have something more your levels could very easily drop again whilst you are out with Pongo, so it is really important you have something more to eat first.


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 15, 2021)

Beccy, I need to go out to feed my horses soon but I need to know that you have had a sandwich or some biscuits and that your levels have come up above 5 before I head out...... so for the sake of my poor hungry horses  , can you let me know what else you have managed to eat?
I am almost certain your Toujeo dose is the problem and what worries me is that it could drop you low again whilst you are out walking Pongo, because walking drops you levels as well, so it would be very easy for you to end up hypo again, but a sandwich or some biscuits now could really help prevent that.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 15, 2021)

Okey i  have biscuits 2 different. Low carb bread and low carb crispbread salt. Dinner Meat more fruits


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 15, 2021)

The blood sugar noe is 4.0


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 15, 2021)

Low carb is not good in this instance Beccy. You need to have carbs to soak up some of that surplus insulin and raise your BG levels a bit more AND give you energy to walk Pongo and get back safely. Do you have some proper bread to go with the meat or proper full sugar biscuits?


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 15, 2021)

I eated 2 biscuits for 10 minuts ago


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 15, 2021)

I would be really happy if you managed to eat another 2 biscuits or a sandwich because it looks like your levels were trying to drop again. Can you let me know when you have managed to do that please. You are managing really well and I know you must be so sick of all this sweet stuff, so maybe a meat sandwich would be better.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 15, 2021)

I dont want No more now. Seems okey stablet at 4.0


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 15, 2021)

Beccy, 4.0 is not high enough. It will drop again. 
I know it must be difficult when you don't want to eat, but it is really important that you have some longer acting carbs to bring you up above 5 at least. A sandwich would be really good if you can manage it. 
Please do not leave the house for a walk until your levels are above 5. This is very important.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 15, 2021)

Okey i make me one tiny slice of bread with ham and cucumber on


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 15, 2021)

Stressabeccy said:


> Okey i make me one tiny slice of bread with ham and cucumber on


That would be great Beccy. 
Will you also make sure to take some sweets or a small tin of coke or some orange juice with you when you walk Pongo please. That is really important too. I have a little back pack that I carry all my diabetes stuff in.... Test kit, Libre scanner, jelly babies, Glucose Tablets, dried fruit like apricots and figs and my phone so I can call friends and family if I feel unwell whilst I am treating a hypo, if I have one. Walking can have quite a dramatic effect on lowering your levels, so you need to be prepared.


----------



## Ivostas66 (Dec 15, 2021)

Try to think of 5 to 10 as a 'safe' range for your body at the moment. Sometimes you might go above 10, but unless it is for an hour or two, you shouldn't worry too much.

If you stay below 4 for too long it can harm you. I think that is why everyone wants to help you and is giving you really helpful advice.


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 15, 2021)

Beccy, I really need to go and feed my beasties now but would like to know your reading now before I head off??
You have done so well as that was obviosuly a really nasty one but want to be sure you are not at risk of having another one, so need those levels up above 5.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 15, 2021)

Of course i Will give you a answer. And your horses hafe to be hungry. The bloodsugar is 4.8 and Thats good. I am going out with pongo in 15 munuts


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 15, 2021)

Minuts


----------



## Ivostas66 (Dec 15, 2021)

I would really try and wait until your BG is above 5 or even 6 before going for a walk as you have been low for a while. Walking tends to bring everyone's BG down and unless you are a bit higher then you might end up with another hypo.

You can do this Beccy (lykke til)!


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 15, 2021)

That's good news. Hopefully the sandwich will continue to release glucose whilst you are walking. 
Let's just say my GGs will be very happy to see me and will no doubt come galloping as soon as they see me with their feed buckets. 
I will check in here when I get back and hope you will do the same and that will put my mind at rest.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 15, 2021)

You are such a lovely women❤️Yes i Will Do for sure


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 15, 2021)

Give your horses kiss and hugs from me pongo and the 8 cats❤️


----------



## C6H12O6 (Dec 15, 2021)

Hi Beccy, well done for eating during your hypo. When I go hypo I get really grumpy and refuse to eat even though that it what I need. Its really horrible as I hate everybody telling me to eat because I just don't want to and my low sugar means I can't understand!   Something that works well for me are glucose tablets like these:






						Buy ReliOn - Glucose Orange Flavor, 50 Tablets Online at desertcart Norway
					

Shop ReliOn - Glucose Orange Flavor, 50 Tablets online at best prices at desertcart - the best international shopping platform in Norway. ✓FREE Delivery Across Norway. ✓EASY Returns & Exchange.




					www.desertcart.no
				




It doesn't feel like eating but they taste OK and are really easy to carry when you want to go for a walk. Can you get something like these? In England we can get them from the supermarket or the pharmacy or you can order them online.

Hope you are feeling OK. Keep having a little bit of something sweet to stop you feeling horrid again.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 15, 2021)

Hello rebrascora now i am back from the walk with our dog. My blood sugar is 4.0.promised i wouldt tell you when i was home. Have i Nice night and sleep god❤️


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 15, 2021)

C6H12O6 said:


> Hi Beccy, well done for eating during your hypo. When I go hypo I get really grumpy and refuse to eat even though that it what I need. Its really horrible as I hate everybody telling me to eat because I just don't want to and my low sugar means I can't understand!   Something that works well for me are glucose tablets like these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for all encouring me and that was Nice to here☺️


----------



## Lily123 (Dec 15, 2021)

Beccy, a number of 3.4 isn’t okay to leave just at that without treating the hypo as it could put you in serious danger


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 15, 2021)

Lily123 said:


> Beccy, a number of 3.4 isn’t okay to leave just at that without treating the hypo as it could put you in serious danger


Okey. But i doesn't feel that. But thanks☺️


----------



## Inka (Dec 15, 2021)

Sorry you’ve been having problems with low blood sugar again @Stressabeccy I hope you’re feeling better now. 4.0 is an ok blood sugar but not high enough to go to bed, so I hope you’ll have some food before bed. Your blood sugar should be 8-10mmol to go to bed. Try to choose something nice to eat. You’re a good person and you obviously love your animals, so look after yourself.


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 15, 2021)

Hi Beccy. I am back and Rebel, Rascal and MeMe all send kisses back... Afraid none from Cora as she doesn't do kisses. The others are all very enthusiastic but Rebel definitely gives the very best ones. Anyway, they are all fed and happy for the night and I have had my exercise and like you my levels have dropped a bit to 5.5 which is too low to go to bed, so I am just having something to eat to bring them up a bit. I hope you have taken Inka's advice and done the same. It is really important to bring your levels up to about 8 before going to sleep.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 15, 2021)

Inka said:


> Sorry you’ve been having problems with low blood sugar again @Stressabeccy I hope you’re feeling better now. 4.0 is an ok blood sugar but not high enough to go to bed, so I hope you’ll have some food before bed. Your blood sugar should be 8-10mmol to go to bed. Try to choose something nice to eat. You’re a good person and you obviously love your animals, so look after yourself.


Thank you inka that was Nice to hear meens alot❤️blood sugar is now 3.6


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 15, 2021)

Ååh lovely horses❤️my blood sugar is now 3.6


----------



## Lily123 (Dec 15, 2021)

Have you have sweets/candy or coke to treat the hypo?


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 15, 2021)

Yes have Coke, but i dont want more sweets for todayhope It goes okey to go to bed for


----------



## Lily123 (Dec 15, 2021)

You will need to retest as it isn’t safe to go to bed while hypo


----------



## C6H12O6 (Dec 15, 2021)

What do you like to eat? Little and often works for me - a bit like rebrascora's horse, we need to graze. Once your levels are around 4.8 like they were this morning, you could have a handful of dried fruit and nuts, then 30mins later a kiwi, then a cracker with meat or fish, some pasta and cheese. You don't need to eat lots in one go but your body is like a car - if you don't put enough fuel in it, it won't work and then will stop. Just try to have a little bit of something like pasta, rice, grains, oats, dried fruit, bread, crackers regularly. This might stop you going below 4.5 so then you don't have to think about sugar or sweets.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 15, 2021)

I can test again


----------



## Lily123 (Dec 15, 2021)

What is your BG now?


----------



## C6H12O6 (Dec 15, 2021)

Yes, please test again and let us know


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 15, 2021)

C6H12O6 said:


> What do you like to eat? Little and often works for me - a bit like rebrascora's horse, we need to graze. Once your levels are around 4.8 like they were this morning, you could have a handful of dried fruit and nuts, then 30mins later a kiwi, then a cracker with meat or fish, some pasta and cheese. You don't need to eat lots in one go but your body is like a car - if you don't put enough fuel in it, it won't work and then will stop. Just try to have a little bit of something like pasta, rice, grains, oats, dried fruit, bread, crackers regularly. This might stop you going below 4.5 so then you don't have to think about sugar or sweets.


I eat most Meat. Not pasta rice fruits or usually keto bread or crisp bread. 3.5 now


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 15, 2021)

Lily123 said:


> What is your BG now?


3.5


----------



## Lily123 (Dec 15, 2021)

I know this is gonna sound really silly to ask but are you sure you are drinking full sugar coke? I know it may seem like I’m being rude but I’m not meaning to be


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 15, 2021)

Unfortunately Beccy it's a bit like taking medicine.... When we need it we have to take it .... and in some respects we should feel lucky that our medicine is in the form of sweets because there are plenty of fowl tasting medicines that some people have to take. Please have a slice of bread or toast with some peanut butter or cheese before you go to bed AFTER YOUR LEVELS COME UP ABOVE 4 using the coke. *This is important*. 

I am just having some cheese and biscuits to bring my levels up.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 15, 2021)

Lily123 said:


> I know this is gonna sound really silly to ask but are you sure you are drinking full sugar coke? I know it may seem like I’m being rude but I’m not meaning to be


Yes i am 100 %sure


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 15, 2021)

I am so tired now and i am not hungry. Is not pfyen i feel Hungry eigther


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 15, 2021)

Often should it stay


----------



## C6H12O6 (Dec 15, 2021)

Coke or sweets would be the best thing to do now, rebrascora is right, they are our medicine.  However I know you don't want sweets now so could you have crispbread and some cheese,  then maybe an orange or kiwi? Also some sweet tea or a glass of milk, maybe a hot chocolate? Eating this would be better than nothing at all. You'll sleep much better if your sugars are higher - for me 6.5 works but lower than that I go hypo.
Have a midnight feast!


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 15, 2021)

Thank you
Good night. 
I going to bed now☺️


----------



## C6H12O6 (Dec 15, 2021)

I know you are sleepy and don't feel hungry  but that's the hypo making your brain trick you.


----------



## Inka (Dec 15, 2021)

Stressabeccy said:


> I am so tired now and i am not hungry. Is not pfyen i feel Hungry eigther



I know it’s annoying treating a hypo when you don’t feel like Coke or food, but if you reduced your Toujeo you wouldn’t have as many hypos, and then you wouldn’t need to have all these sweets and Coke. You need to have sugar now. It’s a medicine for hypos. You need food too. See my post above. Your animals love you and need you well.


----------



## C6H12O6 (Dec 15, 2021)

OK Beccy. Inka is right but if you insist on going to bed will you put a snack by your bed so if you wake up feeling unwell you don't have to go to the kitchen? Make sure Pongo and the cats don't get it though


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 15, 2021)

Inka said:


> I know it’s annoying treating a hypo when you don’t feel like Coke or food, but if you reduced your Toujeo you wouldn’t have as many hypos, and then you wouldn’t need to have all these sweets and Coke. You need to have sugar now. It’s a medicine for hypos. You need food too. See my post above. Your animals love you and need you well.


The doctor told me still using 80 units toujo


----------



## C6H12O6 (Dec 15, 2021)

Did you tell them your blood sugar readings? Are you writing them down or using an app so the doctor can see what is happening?


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 15, 2021)

The last chech on blood sugar is 3
2 but still okey. Fall a sleep soon


----------



## Inka (Dec 15, 2021)

Stressabeccy said:


> The doctor told me still using 80 units toujo



Yes, I know you’ve explained that before but with diabetes we often need to change our doses very often through the year. I change my insulin doses many times. Having less Toujeo would mean you’d have less hypos. You could reduce it by a few units to start with and see how it goes. No doctor would want you to have repeated hypos


----------



## C6H12O6 (Dec 15, 2021)

You will fall asleep because of your hypo but it won't be a healthy sleep. Try to eat or drink something like milk, crackers and you will sleep much better ready for a fresh day tomorrow.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 15, 2021)

C6H12O6 said:


> Did you tell them your blood sugar readings? Are you writing them down or using an app so the doctor can see what is happening?


Yes but he ment it would best to stick to this now but he gonna send me to a diabetic doctor for the first time. Good night everyone


----------



## C6H12O6 (Dec 15, 2021)

Inka is right. I didn't know that it was safe for me to choose my number for my insulin. You are allowed to try a lower dose if you want to - maybe 75 not 80? It would stop the shaking and high heart rate if you get your Toujeo right.


----------



## C6H12O6 (Dec 15, 2021)

That's really good you are seeing a diabetic doctor. Well done for talking to your doctor. That's a great outcome


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 15, 2021)

C6H12O6 said:


> That's really good you are seeing a diabetic doctor. Well done for talking to your doctor. That's a great outcome


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 15, 2021)

Beccy, I have had some cheese and crackers before bed. I really think you should too. I didn't want them either but I know I need them and my levels were higher than yours at 5.8. 
I just reduced my basal insulin tonight because my levels are lower than last night. For me I constantly have to adjust my basal insulin to match what my body needs, otherwise I would be hypoing and having to eat lots of sweets all the time and then I would start to put on weight which I don't want to do, so I adjust my insulin, so that I don't need to treat hypoes with lots of sugary food because I don't get hypos when my insulin dose is right.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 15, 2021)

Thank you for saying that, but my doctor is slow and forgetful. Blood sugar now 3.0


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 15, 2021)

Blood sugar now is 3.0.i lpose weigth from 236 to now 61 and 174 hight. Is that to much?


----------



## Inka (Dec 15, 2021)

Stressabeccy said:


> Thank you for saying that, but my doctor is slow and forgetful. Blood sugar now 3.0



Right - but you know how to treat that, Beccy. We know you’re not stupid so you can treat that hypo, eat a snack and go to sleep. You’re a smart adult person and you can do this and show people you are clever and a strong person.


----------



## Inka (Dec 15, 2021)

Treat the hypo, eat a snack and go to bed. We’re all going to bed soon too


----------



## C6H12O6 (Dec 15, 2021)

Inka is right, you are clever and sensible. You know how to treat your hypo. You have worked so hard at losing weight - that's an amazing achievement, well done! If you are worried about putting on weight then I can help tomorrow but for now please eat something sweet.


----------



## C6H12O6 (Dec 15, 2021)

I have some work to do before I go and have a snack (5.3 at the moment) so yes, let's all make ourselves safe and go to sleep. Sweet dreams everyone  ✨


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 15, 2021)

Yes, I am fading fast too and my levels are 6.8 now and they will rise a bit more yet with the cheese and biscuits I had, so I can safely go to sleep now. I hope that you do what is sensible too Becky and eat something to bring your levels up and then reduce your Toujeo dose tomorrow morning. Only you can make those sensible decisions. It is what I have just done, so I am only giving your the advice that I have followed myself. 
Look forward to hearing that you are having a better day tomorrow and perhaps start showing your diabetes who is boss!

Give Pongo a hug from me.  Night night  X


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 15, 2021)

Thank you to all of you. You guys is incredeboul to me❤️ i weigth now 6a kilogram and 174 hight is that to much? Good night everyone❤️


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 15, 2021)

C6H12O6 said:


> Inka is right, you are clever and sensible. You know how to treat your hypo. You have worked so hard at losing weight - that's an amazing achievement, well done! If you are worried about putting on weight then I can help tomorrow but for now please eat something sweet.


But i eat many bixit and now 2.7. That i dont understand


----------



## Lily123 (Dec 16, 2021)

Did you treat that hypo?


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 16, 2021)

Yes i did ☺️våknet med  litt lavt og


----------



## Inka (Dec 16, 2021)

I hope you treated that low just now, Beccy. 



Stressabeccy said:


> But i eat many bixit and now 2.7. That i dont understand



Yes, I know it must be confusing and annoying to keep going low, but there is a simple reason: you’re having too much insulin. Try taking slightly less Toujeo.


----------



## Leadinglights (Dec 16, 2021)

Stressabeccy said:


> Thank you to all of you. You guys is incredeboul to me❤️ i weigth now 6a kilogram and 174 hight is that to much? Good night everyone❤️


In the UK we use something called Body Mass Indicator (BMI) to see if somebody is a healthy weight. For your height the weight range for healthy is 56-75kg so you are at the lower end of that, your BMI is 20. Therefore you do not need to lose more weight and it would do no harm to put a bit of weight on. You should feel comfortable with your weight.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 16, 2021)

Okey thank you so much❤️


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 16, 2021)

I have been drinking coke and plenti bixit  rhe blood sugar still 2.2.what now.. Please help  me


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 16, 2021)

Been drinking coke and alot biscuits about still blood still 2.0. Feels like fainting


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 16, 2021)

My blood sugar 2.0
I have drinking coke an biscuits


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 16, 2021)

Personally at this point if I were you I'd be presenting myself to hospital, after days of serious hypo's it isn't safe and you really need medical attention and probably a glucose drip and your insulin doses reviewed, I certainly wouldn't be putting up with it but then again I wouldn't be able to post on a forum with levels like yours the last few days, seriously seek medical attention right away as this can't go on, if you take offence then sorry but this is serious and needs sorting out


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 16, 2021)

Seek medical attention, there is nothing we can do, if you can't treat it and keep it above 4 at home then the only option os medical help


----------



## JJay (Dec 16, 2021)

Beccy, this not OK. Please call an ambulance NOW


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 16, 2021)

My father kom with haribo. Try that
IT is gone a little up


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Dec 16, 2021)

What has it gone up to?


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 16, 2021)

The blood sugar from 2 til 3. 1


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Dec 16, 2021)

3.1 is still hypo Beccy. You really need to get some more coke to drink. And please for all of us phone for an ambulance. They can take you to hospital and they can help you.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 16, 2021)

I not calling a ambulace. Eat chocolate to now and 1.5 dl more coke


----------



## Inka (Dec 16, 2021)

Beccy, you had lots of good advice in your earlier thread today about this:

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/hypo.97427/page-6

@Kaylz was right to say you might need medical help. If you keep taking too much insulin, you’ll keep having hypos. I know you don’t want to go to hospital so think about reducing your insulin and eating more carbs. That way your blood sugar won’t be low all the time and there will be no need to call an ambulance.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 16, 2021)

Inka said:


> Beccy, you had lots of good advice in your earlier thread today about this:
> 
> https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/hypo.97427/page-6
> 
> @Kaylz was right to say you might need medical help. If you keep taking too much insulin, you’ll keep having hypos. I know you don’t want to go to hospital so think about reducing your insulin and eating more carbs. That way your blood sugar won’t be low all the time and there will be no need to call an ambulance.


I see


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 16, 2021)

Hi Beccy. Disappointed to hear you are hypo again this morning. That is not good.

We care about you but we have talked you through many hypos now and suggested how to prevent them. You say you understand what we are telling you and how dangerous they are but you are still getting them and seem to not be treating them properly or quickly enough. I am not sure what else we can do. We all know hypos are horrid and make you feel awful and they are very dangerous, so it is up to you to try to stop them and manage your diabetes better. We will be delighted to help and support you with that and hopefully read posts from you where you have good BG readings, but I am not sure what more we can do to help you with these hypos.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 16, 2021)

rebrascora said:


> Hi Beccy. Disappointed to hear you are hypo again this morning. That is not good.
> 
> We care about you but we have talked you through many hypos now and suggested how to prevent them. You say you understand what we are telling you and how dangerous they are but you are still getting them and seem to not be treating them properly or quickly enough. I am not sure what else we can do. We all know hypos are horrid and make you feel awful and they are very dangerous, so it is up to you to try to stop them and manage your diabetes better. We will be delighted to help and support you with that and hopefully read posts from you where you have good BG readings, but I am not sure what more we can do to help you with these hypos.


Okey!


----------



## C6H12O6 (Dec 16, 2021)

Stressabeccy said:


> Okey!


Hi Beccy, 

I know you have worked very hard at losing a lot of weight and I bet you don't want to get heavy again.  It is very difficult to have to eat all the things you stopped eating when you wanted to get lighter like sweets, Coke and sugar.  Your weight sounds very healthy, not too much.  As someone else said, it is closer to being too little.  If you don't want to have to keep eating 'bad' foods (for dieting) then you have to stop the hypos.  You can try to do this by:

1) Taking less Toujeo will mean that glucose that is stored in your body will be released into your blood so your blood sugar stays higher for longer.  The Toujeo tells the body to pack all the glucose away and keep it for another time which is why you are going low.

You can take less Toujeo without having to talk to anyone.  If your doctor is forgetful and slow then you need to take control yourself.  

2) Take less or no Humalog when you have your meals. Again Humalog is telling your body to put your glucose from your food into storage.  You need it now not later so don't take any Humalog if you are low when you eat and this will keep your levels healthier

3) Eat more food during the day.  If you want to take insulin then you need to give your body loads of carbohydrate.  Eventually the cupboards are full and your sugar will go up to a healthy level.  You will not get fat because your body is using the food.  We get fat when our body stores the food.  

Eat a little bit of bread and cheese, crispbread and meat, some pasta or rice, fruit regularly - bananas are good, yoghurt with honey and fruit, dried fruit or fruit and nuts.  It only needs to be a little bit but do it every half an hour or so and your blood sugar should stay above hypo.


----------



## C6H12O6 (Dec 16, 2021)

The problem with biscuits and chocolate is that they have fat in them too.  When we eat our glucose/sugar goes through tiny holes in our intestines into our blood.  This is why we see our blood sugar go up when we have eaten something sugary or with carbohydrate in.  Fat blocks some of those holes for a little while.  This means sugar can't go into the blood as fast and that is why you sometimes stay low even after eating.  Eating something just sugary to get your blood to around 5 will keep you healthy and then you can eat what you want and not have to constantly eat Haribo, biscuits or drink Coke.


----------



## Josh DUK (Dec 16, 2021)

Stressabeccy said:


> My blood sugar 2.0
> I have drinking coke an biscuits


Hello @Stressabeccy ,

I have sent you a private message. Please look at it when you can.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 16, 2021)

Josh DUK said:


> Hello @Stressabeccy ,
> 
> I have sent you a private message. Please look at it when you can.


Okey thank you☺️


----------



## Amity Island (Dec 16, 2021)

Stressabeccy said:


> I decited to not eat befor 23 desember so What do i do now, when the blood sugar is 3.2?


Hi stressabeccy,

It's time to go to the hospital now. 

When you get back, please drop us all a message to see how you get on at hosptial. We will still be here for you, to help you with any questions about diabetes.

Thinking of you

Amity

p.s at the moment you are posting on the forum when you are already really hypo, this means you will be unable to think clearly about your questions or your answers. People on the forum are very concerned, but because you are hypo, it is not possible for the conversations to make a lot of sense.

It seems your insulin doses are not right and this is making you hypo, even when you try to correct and lift your blood sugar, it is still hypo, this needs immediate medical help.


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 16, 2021)

Hi Beccy 
How are you doing this evening? Hope your levels have been better.


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 16, 2021)

Off to bed now, so hope all is well with you and perhaps catch you tomorrow morning.


----------



## Kkayy (Dec 18, 2021)

Has anyone heard if she's ok?


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 18, 2021)

Well they were online this morning so she will be


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 18, 2021)

Kkayy said:


> Has anyone heard if she's ok?


Who is okey?


----------



## janw (Dec 18, 2021)

You @Stressabeccy - you hadn't posted in a while and they were concerned you are okay x


----------



## Kkayy (Dec 18, 2021)

Stressabeccy said:


> Who is okey?


Yes, you, I was worried about you


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 18, 2021)

Ivam mot okey


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 19, 2021)

Kkayy said:


> Ինչ-որ մեկը լսե՞լ է, արդյոք նա լավ է:





Stressabeccy said:


> Ivam mot okey


II am in bad shape


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 19, 2021)

I am not okey. I really bad shape osv


----------



## Kkayy (Dec 19, 2021)

Stressabeccy said:


> I am not okey. I really bad shape osv


Please follow advice you have been given on here


----------



## Inka (Dec 19, 2021)

Stressabeccy said:


> I am not okey. I really bad shape osv



Then you need medical help @Stressabeccy Please speak to your doctor or medical support services in Norway.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 19, 2021)

Kkayy said:


> Please follow advice you have been given on here


Yes i will


----------



## MrDaibetes (Dec 19, 2021)

Hi there Beccy, there's been lots of information posted here for you on the forum. 

Please follow that advise and speak with your diabetes team about how many hypos you're having, or feel like your having they can help you manage these hypos better.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 19, 2021)

MrDaibetes said:


> Hi there Beccy, there's been lots of information posted here for you on the forum.
> 
> Please follow that advise and speak with your diabetes team about how many hypos you're having, or feel like your having they can help you manage these hypos better.


Hello, 
I dont have a diabetes tesh. No nurse. No doctor


----------



## C6H12O6 (Dec 19, 2021)

What about the doctor you telephoned? They were helpful. Even if they don't know how to help you directly, they will becable to send you to someone who can.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 19, 2021)

Not open today. And he Just kalled when he wan to when he can. He is si distre and he doesn, t help verry


----------



## Inka (Dec 19, 2021)

Stressabeccy said:


> Hello,
> I dont have a diabetes tesh. No nurse. No doctor



You said your doctor had told you to take 80 units of Toujeo. So speak to that doctor, or speak to the hospital where you were treated recently. You could also phone the Norwegian equivalent of the U.K. 111 number. I posted those details a while ago, but I’m sure you already know them.

There are good health services in Norway.


----------



## C6H12O6 (Dec 19, 2021)

Beccy what do you do in Norway when you have an accident like falling and breaking your leg? Who would help you if that happened now, on a Sunday?


----------



## Inka (Dec 19, 2021)

Stressabeccy said:


> Not open today. And he Just kalled when he wan to when he can. He is si distre and he doesn, t help verry



Then you need to phone the number we talked about before, or visit an emergency department at your hospital. No-one can help you with medical problems here.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 19, 2021)

I dont live alone. He is back tomorrow. Men he have none timebeforr 29 desember,


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 19, 2021)

I managet muself


----------



## Inka (Dec 19, 2021)

116 117 or seek emergency help. 

If you can manage yourself, then that’s your choice. But if you’re in a bad way, like you say you are, you need medical help. If you’re unable to access that because of your fears or worries, then you need support in doing that. 

There is plenty of help in Norway. I know because a friend’s father worked there. Why not read the Message you got from Josh DUK recently and see if that helps you decide?


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Dec 19, 2021)

Beccy you need to phone one of these numbers NOW.
In your next post on here please tell us all that you have phoned and what is going to happen next


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 19, 2021)

It is nothing can help with
Have been there before and No help. 

I wil not bother you No more sorry


----------



## Inka (Dec 19, 2021)

Then do you mean a different kind of help? That’s ok too. Illness is illness, even if it is to do with emotions or the brain. No illness is bad or means you’re weak.

 Please seek the support you need if your husband isn’t there or you don’t want him to help, for whatever reason.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 19, 2021)

I see


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 19, 2021)

Inka said:


> Then do you mean a different kind of help? That’s ok too. Illness is illness, even if it is to do with emotions or the brain. No illness is bad or means you’re weak.
> 
> Please seek the support you need if your husband isn’t there or you don’t want him to help, for whatever reason.


I am to afride good night inka❤️


----------



## Inka (Dec 19, 2021)

What exactly are you afraid of @Stressabeccy ?

Having an operation in hospital? Or something else?


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 19, 2021)

Inka said:


> What exactly are you afraid of @Stressabeccy ?
> 
> Having an operation in hospital? Or something else?


Both


----------



## Inka (Dec 19, 2021)

Stressabeccy said:


> Both



Well, with the operation it’s normal to be afraid and to worry. But without the operation, you could become very ill. So, it’s like weighing the two things - it’s better to have the operation even though it’s scary, than to not have it and then be even more ill. 

What is the “something else” you’re afraid of?


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 19, 2021)

Stressabeccy said:


> Both


My


Stressabeccy said:


> Both


My doctor Who is form doctor would not do anything with toujeo. And my pain in the liver. If  ny li er crash i am done. Have got stronger medicine.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 19, 2021)

Inka said:


> Well, with the operation it’s normal to be afraid and to worry. But without the operation, you could become very ill. So, it’s like weighing the two things - it’s better to have the operation even though it’s scary, than to not have it and then be even more ill.
> 
> What is the “something else” you’re afraid of?


I cant say it open forum


----------



## Inka (Dec 19, 2021)

I’m not sure what you mean by “form doctor”? Can you write it in Norwegian or explain? 

With your liver problems, there is always hope. The liver can be helped to function. Sometimes this can mean changing your diet or similar, and sometimes it can mean medication. As a last resort, there’s the possibility of a liver transplant.

Do you know why you’re having problems with your liver?


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 19, 2021)

Inka said:


> I’m not sure what you mean by “form doctor”? Can you write it in Norwegian or explain?
> 
> With your liver problems, there is always hope. The liver can be helped to function. Sometimes this can mean changing your diet or similar, and sometimes it can mean medication. As a last resort, there’s the possibility of a liver transplant.
> 
> Do you know why you’re having problems with your liver?


I know a little but that was when i had problems with det will to live. They need to take much of it and remove det the spleen and stop det bleeding. 
Maybe i deserved it


----------



## C6H12O6 (Dec 19, 2021)

Nobody deserves to be unwell. As Inka has said illness does not mean you are bad or weak. Sometimes we can hurt our body without meaning to. This doesn't mean we shouldn't have help to make us better. I don't know if this happened to you but if it did, try not to be afraid of getting help.

 Weill you be able to go to the hospital tomorrow? Who has given you stronger medicine for your liver pain?


----------



## Inka (Dec 19, 2021)

You didn’t deserve it @Stressabeccy Please don’t blame yourself. Sometimes life is hard, but you’ve shown that you’re a brave and strong person by keeping on going. That takes a lot of courage.

The spleen can bleed a lot. My friend had his spleen removed after a car accident. It was a good thing because it stopped the bleeding. This was many years ago. He is healthy now and has a good life. So, removing your spleen will be a good thing if it stops the bleeding. It will help you. It’s not an uncommon operation so the doctors will know exactly what to do to look after you.

If they need to remove part of your liver, that is an operation that has been done before on other people too. In the U.K., some people have part of their liver removed so that they can give that part to someone else to help them eg their child who has liver problems. So, although your problem might be a little different, the operation is one that has been done many times before.

I hope this brings you comfort. It’s a big operation, of course, but they are professionals and they know what they are doing. They will look after you.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 19, 2021)

Inka said:


> You didn’t deserve it @Stressabeccy Please don’t blame yourself. Sometimes life is hard, but you’ve shown that you’re a brave and strong person by keeping on going. That takes a lot of courage.
> 
> The spleen can bleed a lot. My friend had his spleen removed after a car accident. It was a good thing because it stopped the bleeding. This was many years ago. He is healthy now and has a good life. So, removing your spleen will be a good thing if it stops the bleeding. It will help you. It’s not an uncommon operation so the doctors will know exactly what to do to look after you.
> 
> ...


Thank you inka. You gave me som peaseand that was good. You are so good to me. I am not used to People caring about me. I got medicine today.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 19, 2021)

C6H12O6 said:


> Nobody deserves to be unwell. As Inka has said illness does not mean you are bad or weak. Sometimes we can hurt our body without meaning to. This doesn't mean we shouldn't have help to make us better. I don't know if this happened to you but if it did, try not to be afraid of getting help.
> 
> Weill you be able to go to the hospital tomorrow? Who has given you stronger medicine for your liver pain?


The doctor i write him på e website and he saw that and write out medication


----------



## Inka (Dec 19, 2021)

Stressabeccy said:


> Thank you inka. You gave me som peaseand that was good. You are so good to me. I am not used to People caring about me. I got medicine today.



Many people here care about you, Beccy. X

We want you to be healthy. I know it’s very frightening when you’re ill, but you have hope - this operation. The doctors will do what needs to be done, and stopping the bleeding will help you. Be positive. Perhaps they can repair some of the damage, and that will help reduce your pain. They wouldn’t mention this operation if they didn’t think it would help you. It could make a big difference to you and help you feel better.


----------



## C6H12O6 (Dec 19, 2021)

You did very well to contact a doctor.  I agree with everything Inka has said.  Also your liver can grow back and heal. It is the only organ that does this. It doesn't all come back but maybe enough for you to be better than you are now. They deliberately take healthy liver from one perso  to give to a sick person, and both of them can live good lives!


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 20, 2021)

These hypo scared the shit out of me. I am so dissy and truly glad i am okey. Hug to all my friends in here❤️


----------



## Lucyr (Dec 20, 2021)

What have the hospital said when you’ve gone there? I assume if the hypos are continuing you have called the numbers provided or been to A&E for help? Honestly it is your choice for the hypos to continue, and the only way to stop them is to reduce your insulin and seek help adjusting your doses.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 20, 2021)

Everything its okey now. The blood sugar dropped to 1.9.i drank 15 dl Coke. 300 grams fruit. To slice a bread with salami and 3 dl Orange juice. Luckely my Mother take good care of me i love her❤️


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 20, 2021)

Stressabeccy said:


> Everything its okey now. The blood sugar dropped to 1.9.i drank 15 dl Coke. 300 grams fruit. To slice a bread with salami and 3 dl Orange juice. Luckely my Mother take good care of me i love her❤️


IT dropped agai


----------



## Jimmy2202 (Dec 20, 2021)

Dropping to 1.9 is ridiculous! 
Insulin & diet need adjusting pronto


----------



## Leadinglights (Dec 21, 2021)

Stressabeccy said:


> IT dropped agai


Have you reduced your dose of insulin? as a few people have suggested.


----------



## C6H12O6 (Dec 21, 2021)

Beccy, I am glad your Mum is looking after you and we'll done for eating more yesterday. 

Unfortunately you will keep having these hypos and feeling so ill, if you are taking too much insulin. Keep contacting any doctor you can until they listen.  Remember, keep eating the bread, cereal, grains etc to stop it going so low. You can do this


----------



## Inka (Dec 21, 2021)

Remember too that you don’t need to make big changes to your insulin dose. It’s far better to take tiny steps down until you find the right level for you. Nobody is talking about drastically cutting down your Toujeo, just a small reduction to hopefully help reduce your hypos. You will know when you’re at the right amount of Toujeo because your blood sugar will be up in a more normal range, and you’ll have far fewer hypos.

If you’re still not happy reducing your Toujeo, you’ll have to eat more carbs consistently over the day - that is, more carbs at breakfast, lunch and evening meal, and probably a bigger bedtime snack too.


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 21, 2021)

Really sorry to read that you are still getting these very dangerous hypos Beccy and disappointed that you haven't reduced that Toujeo dose..... You should be more frightened of these hypos, which could kill you, than what a doctor might think if you go against his advice. Really worried about you but pleased your mother is there with you. 
10% reduction is a usual starting point for basal adjustment which would be 8 units if you are on 80 but if you are frightened to do that, start with a bit less and do it in small steps as @Inka suggests.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 21, 2021)

I use 65 units of tojua now


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 21, 2021)

Maybe easier to pass


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 21, 2021)

And IT I not okey that you say i am not scared of this hypo. Then you dont know anything about me. Thank you!


----------



## Inka (Dec 21, 2021)

Stressabeccy said:


> I use 65 units of tojua now



That’s very good news @Stressabeccy  Keep going. There is hope and light ahead. X


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 21, 2021)

Inka said:


> That’s very good news @Stressabeccy  Keep going. There is hope and light ahead. X


Thank you. ❤️


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 21, 2021)

Ye


Stressabeccy said:


> Thank you. ❤️





rebrascora said:


> Really sorry to read that you are still getting these very dangerous hypos Beccy and disappointed that you haven't reduced that Toujeo dose..... You should be more frightened of these hypos, which could kill you, than what a doctor might think if you go against his advice. Really worried about you but pleased your mother is there with you.
> 10% reduction is a usual starting point for basal adjustment which would be 8 units if you are on 80 but if you are frightened to do that, start with a bit less and do it in small steps as @Inka suggests.


You hurtet me Just you know.


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 21, 2021)

Delighted to hear that you have reduced your Toujeo. Why didn't you tell us that before as it is something that we have all wanted to hear. When did you make that reduction and was it your decision or instruction from a doctor?


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 21, 2021)

rebrascora said:


> Delighted to hear that you have reduced your Toujeo. Why didn't you tell us that before as it is something that we have all wanted to hear. When did you make that reduction and was it your decision or instruction from a doctor?


I dont know. 5 days ago i think. Was mye idea. The doctor was not agree


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 21, 2021)

I am sorry if I hurt you. It was not my intention and I was not saying that you are not frightened of the hypos but just that you seemed to be more frightened about doing something different to what the doctor was telling you. I can understand that as doctors are important people and with most things we trust them with our lives and health, but when the advice is clearly making you very ill, sometimes you have to think for yourself. That takes a lot of courage, so I am really pleased that you have taken that step.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 21, 2021)

Thank you. Los another 3 kilos so my bmi is under 20 now. I try to eat more to because i am not a big fan of food. I eat now 4 meals of Day and 3  small snack


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 21, 2021)

I dont know but my weight are under 60 kilos and i am 174 hight. 58 kilos the weigt this morning


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 21, 2021)

rebrascora said:


> I am sorry if I hurt you. It was not my intention and I was not saying that you are not frightened of the hypos but just that you seemed to be more frightened about doing something different to what the doctor was telling you. I can understand that as doctors are important people and with most things we trust them with our lives and health, but when the advice is clearly making you very ill, sometimes you have to think for yourself. That takes a lot of courage, so I am really pleased that you have taken that step.


19.2bmi


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 21, 2021)

rebrascora said:


> Delighted to hear that you have reduced your Toujeo. Why didn't you tell us that before as it is something that we have all wanted to hear. When did you make that reduction and was it your decision or instruction from a doctor?


My back is hurting me so today i cant do much. Ihave some problems there. Prolaps and some another difficoulds problem.


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 21, 2021)

You need to reduce your Toujeo again if you are still getting hypos, particularly bad ones like 1.9 They normally recommend you to make a change and leave it 3 days to see how that works before changing it again, although if you continue to hypo, you don't need to wait 3 days.  If it was about 5 days and you have had another nasty hypo today then you should certainly think about making another reduction in the dose tomorrow morning.

You have said before that you want to lose weight? Is that still the case because you are currently a reasonably healthy weight.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 21, 2021)

Stressabeccy said:


> My back is hurting me so today i cant do much. Ihave some problems there. Prolaps and some another difficoulds problem.


So how are you?


----------



## Amity Island (Dec 21, 2021)

Stressabeccy said:


> I use 65 units of tojua now


Hi @Stressabeccy 

That is such good news!

Once you can get your Toujeo dose just right, it will all become so much easier for you. You will be able to eat the right foods and the right amounts each day without worry of having another hypo. 

I also started using this forum for the same reasons as you. The diabetes team I was seeing were not helpful and they didn't put me on enough basal. I had the opposite problem to you, with too high blood sugar and I had to constantly take extra corrections. Eventually I got the right basal and life became easier again.

I am type 1 diabetic, and many type 1's like me do make their own adjustments every day to their basal and bolus insulins. We don't need to speak to a doctor everyday and we are encouraged to manage ourselves. You are type 2 and you shouldn't need to make too many changes, just need to get basal right then we can help you with your meal times.

Keep going, and once your toujeo is right, you will see how much better every day is.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 21, 2021)

rebrascora said:


> You need to reduce your Toujeo again if you are still getting hypos, particularly bad ones like 1.9 They normally recommend you to make a change and leave it 3 days to see how that works before changing it again, although if you continue to hypo, you don't need to wait 3 days.  If it was about 5 days and you have had another nasty hypo today then you should certainly think about making another reduction in the dose tomorrow morning.
> 
> You have said before that you want to lose weight? Is that still the case because you are currently a reasonably healthy weight.


Is 58 kilos okey when you are 174 hight? Yes u would like to weigth less. But it is going very fast


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 21, 2021)

I am good thanks. I will be heading out soon to go shopping as I need animal food and food for me too. Hope things are better for you as the day goes on and will catch up with you when I get back. X


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 21, 2021)

rebrascora said:


> I am good thanks. I will be heading out soon to go shopping as I need animal food and food for me too. Hope things are better for you as the day goes on and will catch up with you when I get back. X


Have i Nice day❤️


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 21, 2021)

I dont understand. The blood sugar was Just 3.3 and i dont know why. I hope It will be okey soon


----------



## JJay (Dec 21, 2021)

Beccy - you know what you need to do, don't you!

3.3 is Hypo. Treat the hypo now.

Have you reduced your insulin doses yet?


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 21, 2021)

JJay said:


> Beccy - you know what you need to do, don't you!
> 
> 3.3 is Hypo. Treat the hypo now.
> 
> Have you reduced your insulin doses yet?


Yes i knowYes i use 65 units om tojua now


----------



## JJay (Dec 21, 2021)

Stressabeccy said:


> Yes i knowYes i use 65 units om tojua now


Well done! Good for you!


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 21, 2021)

JJay said:


> Well done! Good for you!


Thank you❤️


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 21, 2021)

JJay said:


> Well done! Good for you!


But why does it go lower when i am been drinking 4 dl Coke and now 2.9


----------



## Inka (Dec 21, 2021)

Stressabeccy said:


> Thank you. Los another 3 kilos so my bmi is under 20 now. I try to eat more to because i am not a big fan of food. I eat now 4 meals of Day and 3  small snack



Eating more is good. It helps stop hypos but also it will make your body stronger and nourish it. A fighter like you needs a strong body


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 21, 2021)

Inka said:


> Eating more is good. It helps stop hypos but also it will make your body stronger and nourish it. A fighter like you needs a strong body


Tha


Inka said:


> Eating more is good. It helps stop hypos but also it will make your body stronger and nourish it. A fighter like you needs a strong body


Yes it does. I am actually worked before with traning other People but now i dont work. I have not sat any humalog today but i dropped Suddenly frok 7.1 to 3.3 so to 2.1.why? I dont understand. E drink 5 dl Coke and to large orango. IT is now 3.3
Tomorrow i Will get down from 65 units toujeo til 50 units. I am Just a big failerlos weitgt today it stood 58 kilos ☺️☺️☺️☺️it, s that normal when i am 174 hight? What do you personally think?


----------



## Inka (Dec 21, 2021)

You worked training other people? That’s cool, Beccy  I think your weight is fine It’s in the healthy range. That’s perfect


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 21, 2021)

Inka said:


> You worked training other people? That’s cool, Beccy  I think your weight is fine It’s in the healthy range. That’s perfect


Yes i did it was really awsome. I liked it alotdo you think i should loose more weigth? From lady to to lady


----------



## Leadinglights (Dec 21, 2021)

Stressabeccy said:


> Yes i did it was really awsome. I liked it alotdo you think i should loose more weigth? From lady to to lady


I think I sent you something before which said you would be towards the lower end of normal weight range for your height.
So I would say you do not need to lose more weight.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 21, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> I think I sent you something before which said you would be towards the lower end of normal weight range for your height.
> So I would say you do not need to lose more weight.


Okey Yes i remember that.


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 21, 2021)

Another reduction in Toujeo tomorrow would be a very wise decision. 
Eating well is also important as you will know to keep your body strong and as healthy as possible. Was it fitness training you did or some other type of training? Do you like sports and if so, what were your main interests? 
I used to be a very keen skier but now that I have the horses, I can't get away during the winter.... or indeed at all really but I don't mind anymore, although I occasionally dream of snow covered mountains and the thrill of bombing down them or gliding through pristine powder snow! I love my horses though. Talking of which I need to go see them. X


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 21, 2021)

I love bycling off road. I was Norwegian master in heavy strong lifter. I love weigth lifting weight. I am still dtrong but not as before. I love strong lifter building bycling walking  and a little fotball. Love writing. Music. Teater. Signing. Reading and i love to help People Who has diffycolting needs. Love painting and People ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## C6H12O6 (Dec 21, 2021)

I'm so pleased to hear you have reduced your Toujeo and you are going to take less again, you should soon start feeling better with fewer hypos  Your weight is very good now but you don't want to lose much more. Our health service says a healthy weight for you would be 56kg - 75.7kg so keep eating healthily, little and often. You've done so well to lose all that weight, your body will thank you for it


----------



## C6H12O6 (Dec 21, 2021)

Stressabeccy said:


> I love bycling off road. I was Norwegian master in heavy strong lifter. I love weigth lifting weight. I am still dtrong but not as before. I love strong lifter building bycling walking  and a little fotball. Love writing. Music. Teater. Signing. Reading and i love to help People Who has diffycolting needs. Love painting and People ❤️❤️❤️❤️


Wow! How did you start weight lifting? 

I like music and I play the piano and the flute but my singing is not very good! I have fun though


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 21, 2021)

Wow! Weight lifting! That is impressive and especially at such a high level. I think you have to be mentally very strong as well as physically with that sport particularly. Obviously there is a lot of training and strength but I imagine having the positivity to believe you can lift those huge weights is a big part of it in competition. I tend to see cycling as a way of getting from A to B but not sure I really enjoy it. I do like walking though. 
I have never been artistic but I do admire people who are. Do you draw or paint? 
What sort of things do you like to see at the theatre or do you mean that you actually act? X


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 21, 2021)

C6H12O6 said:


> I'm so pleased to hear you have reduced your Toujeo and you are going to take less again, you should soon start feeling better with fewer hypos  Your weight is very good now but you don't want to lose much more. Our health service says a healthy weight for you would be 56kg - 75.7kg so keep eating healthily, little and often. You've done so well to lose all that weight, your body will thank you for it


Tha


C6H12O6 said:


> Wow! How did you start weight lifting?
> 
> I like music and I play the piano and the flute but my singing is not very good! I have fun though


I always loved it from a young age since i was 2 years old i i think. It is very importent to have fun. Thats the COOL. I love signing. And writing songs❤️


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 21, 2021)

rebrascora said:


> Wow! Weight lifting! That is impressive and especially at such a high level. I think you have to be mentally very strong as well as physically with that sport particularly. Obviously there is a lot of training and strength but I imagine having the positivity to believe you can lift those huge weights is a big part of it in competition. I tend to see cycling as a way of getting from A to B but not sure I really enjoy it. I do like walking though.
> I have never been artistic but I do admire people who are. Do you draw or paint?
> What sort of things do you like to see at the theatre or do you mean that you actually act? X


I loved from a very young age seeing weigth lufting and started traning that when i was 14 years old. IT is very hard but when you are naturelly strong it is way much more fun. 
I would like to be acting. And i performed alot in school and signing and writing song on cd. I am i love with music. And when you act on a stage you are another person playing gives you much more fun and children is the best to act i front of


----------



## Inka (Dec 21, 2021)

Stressabeccy said:


> Yes i did it was really awsome. I liked it alotdo you think i should loose more weigth? From lady to to lady



Definitely not. I think your weight is very good and that you definitely do not need to lose any more.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 21, 2021)

Inka said:


> Definitely not. I think your weight is very good and that you definitely do not need to lose any more.


Now i have lost 178 kilograms


----------



## Inka (Dec 21, 2021)

Stressabeccy said:


> Now i have lost 178 kilograms



That’s a massive amount!


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 21, 2021)

You are basically just a quarter of the person you were if my maths is correct! That really is absolutely amazing!


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 21, 2021)

How have you been this afternoon? Hope you haven't had any more hypos since that nasty one this morning.


----------



## Lucyr (Dec 21, 2021)

It’s because you’re still using too much insulin or not eating enough. When you reduce insulin more and eat more the bgs will stop going low so much.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 21, 2021)

rebrascora said:


> You are basically just a quarter of the person you were if my maths is correct! That really is absolutely amazing!


Thank you so much❤️


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 21, 2021)

rebrascora said:


> How have you been this afternoon? Hope you haven't had any more hypos since that nasty one this morning.


Have been good, but had


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 21, 2021)

Stressabeccy said:


> Have been good, but had


Two hypo. But not so bad but hent something with a person i care alot about. And have a hypo now


----------



## Leadinglights (Dec 21, 2021)

Stressabeccy said:


> Two hypo. But not so bad but hent something with a person i care alot about. And have a hypo now


I hope you are treating it as you know how to.


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 21, 2021)

Oh dear! So that is still 3 or 4 today. Hopefully after another Toujeo reduction in the morning it will get better. Are you starting to feel more confident about treating the hypos? For me, that was half the battle because the panic and fear made me feel so much worse.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 22, 2021)

I dremead that i had hypy in my sleep. I dremead that my pain in my lever killed me. I dreamed that i was in pain. Dremead that i got sour trought and my telefon tried to talk to me an then i waked up with low blood sugar 2.1 and my liver is hurting me an also got sour trought. Everything countet. I am afraid


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 22, 2021)

rebrascora said:


> Oh dear! So that is still 3 or 4 today. Hopefully after another Toujeo reduction in the morning it will get better. Are you starting to feel more confident about treating the hypos? For me, that was half the battle because the panic and fear made me feel so much worse.


Yes i Do☺️


----------



## Inka (Dec 22, 2021)

I hope you treated the hypo ok, Beccy. Strange dreams are often a sign of falling blood sugar. Also, if you ever feel restless in bed and can’t get to sleep, that can be a sign your blood sugar needs checking too.

I hope you’re ok now. Keeping hypo treatments right by your bed is a good thing to do. I have Dextro (glucose tablets) and a small tin of biscuits.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 22, 2021)

Inka said:


> I hope you treated the hypo ok, Beccy. Strange dreams are often a sign of falling blood sugar. Also, if you ever feel restless in bed and can’t get to sleep, that can be a sign your blood sugar needs checking too.
> 
> I hope you’re ok now. Keeping hypo treatments right by your bed is a good thing to do. I have Dextro (glucose tablets) and a small tin of biscuits.


I good now yeah but still very exhausted and feeling sad


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 22, 2021)

Stressabeccy said:


> I good now yeah but still very exhausted and feeling sad


The blood sugar has droptet a little. 3.6


----------



## Inka (Dec 22, 2021)

Stressabeccy said:


> I good now yeah but still very exhausted and feeling sad



Hypos and low blood sugar can themselves cause low mood. If you find yourself randomly crying or feeling miserable, always test your blood sugar. I’ve found this before. I just felt all weepy for no reason, and my blood sugar was going low. It’s something I’ve added to my list of hypo signs.

I know you have other reasons to feel sad, but having low blood sugar can itself affect your mood.


----------



## Inka (Dec 22, 2021)

Stressabeccy said:


> The blood sugar has droptet a little. 3.6



Time to treat it again. Maybe some sugar and some kind of small cake with a glass of milk, or some bread and jam and milk.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 22, 2021)

Inka said:


> Hypos and low blood sugar can themselves cause low mood. If you find yourself randomly crying or feeling miserable, always test your blood sugar. I’ve found this before. I just felt all weepy for no reason, and my blood sugar was going low. It’s something I’ve added to my list of hypo signs.
> 
> I know you have other reasons to feel sad, but having low blood sugar can itself affect your mood.


Okey, that i didn,t know. Bite something someone in my family is pretty sick and  we dont know What treatments he get.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 22, 2021)

Inka said:


> Time to treat it again. Maybe some sugar and some kind of small cake with a glass of milk, or some bread and jam and milkyes


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 22, 2021)

Yes it is. But seriosly is Thats so low that i need anything?


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 22, 2021)

Yes you need to take sugar for anything below 4, in your situation I'd be taking some carbs on board even in the 4's to top up your levels


----------



## Inka (Dec 22, 2021)

Stressabeccy said:


> Yes it is. But seriosly is Thats so low that i need anything?



Yes, it’s a hypo, and as you keep going low then it’s really important to treat it. I tend to eat if I’m below 4.5 because it saves the hassle of dropping later and keeps hypo awareness good.

When you’re on insulin, it’s very important to treat low blood sugar because, unlike people without diabetes, our blood sugar can keep dropping down and down. This has a big risk of coma and death.


----------



## Stressabeccy (Dec 22, 2021)

Inka said:


> Yes, it’s a hypo, and as you keep going low then it’s really important to treat it. I tend to eat if I’m below 4.5 because it saves the hassle of dropping later and keeps hypo awareness good.
> 
> When you’re on insulin, it’s very important to treat low blood sugar because, unlike people without diabetes, our blood sugar can keep dropping down and down. This has a big risk of coma and death.


Okey i understand


----------



## MrDaibetes (Dec 22, 2021)

I wouldn't go to bed if my sugars are below 5.0, we are all different but i feel most comfortable going to bed above 5. 
With the amount of hypos you are receiving you should be concerned and speak to your health care team.
We can only offer advice but they can, provide you with the correct tools, and adjustments to manage your diabetes, and diabetes not managing you.


----------



## Leadinglights (Dec 23, 2021)

How are you today Beccy?
It sounds as if there is another member in Norway @heribeus or who is familiar with your health system. We read that it is second after Denmark as the best in the world, it is a shame that you are not finding it so for you.


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 23, 2021)

Hi Beccy
Sorry to read about your relative. Hope they are going to be OK. How are you managing? have you reduced the Toujeo a bit more and if so, what dose are you on now? Hope the hypos are starting to reduce in frequency and severity.


----------

